

Obama signs NDAA 2014, indefinite detention remains - llamataboot
http://www.salon.com/2013/12/27/obama_signs_ndaa_2014_indefinite_detention_remains/

======
greenyoda
Here's the paragraph that summarizes indefinite detention:

 _Meanwhile the troubling NDAA provision first signed into law in 2012, which
permits the military to detain individuals indefinitely without trial, remains
on the books for 2014. Efforts to quash or reform the provision (especially
with regard to the indefinite detention of U.S. citizens) have failed and have
been fiercely fought by the administration. Most notably, a lawsuit filed by
plaintiffs including journalist Chris Hedges, Noam Chomsky and Daniel Ellsberg
against the provision has been aggressively fought at every turn by the
president’s attorneys. The plaintiffs argue that the NDAA provision
constitutes a significant expansion of the laws regarding indefinite detention
already established by Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF)._

